# George Barnsley & Sons, Sheffield - April 2016



## degenerate (May 20, 2016)

It's that time of the month for another George Barnsley report!

George Barnsley and Sons Ltd. (founded 1836) They were in Cornish Place on the Don and specialised in forge filing and cutting tools for leather workers and shoe makers. One George Barnsley was Master Cutler in 1883.

George Barnsley and Son is listed in the 1837 Sheffield directory as a file manufacture situated on Wheeldon Street, The 1849 listing records a move to Cornhill and the 1852 to Cornish works Cornish street they had by this time also increased there product range to include steel files, shoe and butchers knives.
They are again listed in 1944 as manufactures of files and blades shoe knives and leather workers tools.

In the 1948 listing the business had become George Barnsley and Son Ltd George Barnsley died at his home at No 30 Collegiate Crescent on 30th March 1958, he lived there with his wife Mabel and mother-in-law Elizabeth. He was a partner in the firm which were steel and file manufacturers and the business was converted into a limited company about 10 years before his death.


Explored with Birdman Whistle and non-member Magicman.





















































































Here are some from Birdman Whistle himself:









































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 20, 2016)

Very nice.still love seeing this place.and still one of my favourite explores


----------



## Jolee (May 20, 2016)

Great Photographs


----------



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2016)

Splendid shots and quite a few I haven't before.


----------



## krela (May 20, 2016)

Cracking stuff, cheers for posting.


----------



## smiler (May 20, 2016)

I liked your take on it, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 20, 2016)

Nice photos. This place is still photogenic.


----------



## HughieD (May 21, 2016)

Great place. Great pix. Winner.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 21, 2016)

Nice set. I need to pull my finger out and get this done


----------



## Trinpaul (May 21, 2016)

Very nice. Love the wooden shelving! Some of the brick buildings look like they would be quite attractive if cleaned up.


----------



## Rubex (May 21, 2016)

Great photos Degenerate


----------



## degenerate (May 21, 2016)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice set. I need to pull my finger out and get this done



You won't regret it, as soon as you step inside it's easy to tell what the hypes all about


----------



## degenerate (May 21, 2016)

Trinpaul said:


> Very nice. Love the wooden shelving! Some of the brick buildings look like they would be quite attractive if cleaned up.



Yeah, there's a round walled outbuilding that I quite liked


----------



## jsp77 (May 23, 2016)

you have taken some great photos there degenerate, i love seeing this place.


----------



## Malenis (May 24, 2016)

Another one for the list. Brilliant, thanks for sharing.


----------

